# Water Filtartion for BOB



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

I am looking for a new water filter for my BOB, i have been told that the sawyer squeeze is one of the best options. I do like the weight and the option to carry "dirty" water, ready to be filtered. Only one problem ive seen others say is, they do not provide any treatment for viruses. Is this of any real concern? What do you yall use or recommend? Thanks

Sawyer Squeeze? Filter System - Sawyer


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I have one. I have field tested it to no I'll effects. Unfortunately there is not much any backpacking filter can do to handle viruses. Perhaps a steri-pen. UV light is supposed to kill them.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Big Country1 said:


> I am looking for a new water filter for my BOB, i have been told that the sawyer squeeze is one of the best options. I do like the weight and the option to carry "dirty" water, ready to be filtered. Only one problem ive seen others say is, they do not provide any treatment for viruses. Is this of any real concern? What do you yall use or recommend? Thanks
> 
> Sawyer Squeeze? Filter System - Sawyer


Most any purifier is going to cost a lot more than a filter. Sawyer also makes a purifier but it is quite a bit larger but still quite packable, I have one set up for home use sort of like a berkey system.

For regular use I went with the sawyer mini filter (four of them) and have a slew of adapters/hoses for various applications.

So far in the USA purification from viruses is _usually_ not needed. However if in question use a purifier or boil, treat with iodine/chlorine, UV light.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

If you're talking 3 days as most BOB are set up for, I carry a couple of Life Straws.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Keep in mind that what is in your BOB might have to keep you alive the rest of your life. Exception might be a well stocked bug out location. Then the BOB is to get you from A to B. So everyone's needs are going to be different.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Life straw, iodine tabs.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Life straw, iodine tabs.


Agreed for a few days with Katadyn filter for long term use.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

paraquack said:


> If you're talking 3 days as most BOB are set up for, I carry a couple of Survival Straws.


For not much bigger the sawyer mini is good for 100,000 gallons, that is 4 gallons a day for over 60 years..........


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

2 ounce bottle of Adya Clarity makes 20 gallons of safe water.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Keep in mind that if you need to get water from places like puddles and streams there is a good chance that you'll be dealing with chemical and heavy metals contamination from fertilizers, pesticides and pollution. Neither the Sawyer Mini or Lifestraw can remove these. The Seychelle Pure Water Straw Advanced can handle these as well as virus for less money.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

My BOB has a LifeStraw, some iodine tabs, and 2 x 1 liter uninsulated stainless steel water bottles. If on the move, I would use the LifeStraw and forget about viruses (unless the specific situation obviously demands virus protection) If stopped, I plan on boiling my water.

We use the Big Berkey at home, but it's too big to tote around, so I also have a Sawyer .02 in reserve. According to their site... "The Point ZERO TWO Purifier™ has a 0.02 micron absolute pore size and therefore *will remove all viruses* like Hepatitis A in addition to bacteria and protozoa."

They also claim that, "...people in their natural environments typically only need bacterial protection because they build up immunity over time to the viruses they have been exposed to."

Anyway, the Point Zero Two is small(ish), light, and good for a million gallons, so I'll take it along on any extended bug out.

Info source: sawyer.com/international/faqs/


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I got a Katadyn filter, its a bit pricey but its one of the best ones out there.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

paraquack said:


> If you're talking 3 days as most BOB are set up for, I carry a couple of Survival Straws.


My BOB is setup for long term survival. When i think of bugging out, its just that, bugging out. I have a GHB, for getting from A to B, that goes everywhere i do, which i carry a homemade cat-can alcohol stove and stainless cup for boiling water and tabs. But im looking for something for long term use and the versatility of the sawyer squeeze is what i like about it. You get the option too drink straight from the "drity" bag, or filter into a container, use as a lifestraw, or can be used as a inline gravity filter for a drip line.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

I'm actually just as, if not more, concerned with chemicals and heavy metals as I am bacteria. I live in an agricultural area with a heavy emphasis on orchards. Between corn, soybeans and apples there is a huge amount of pesticide used. So much that a few years ago when a new high school was built, all of the topsoil on the entire campus had to be replaced with non - contaminated soil. These are the woods and fields I would be traveling through in a get - home or bug - out situation. I'm always a little surprised when people opt for the Lifestraw and/or Sawyer Mini when Seychelle Pure Water Advanced does more for less money. Boiling isn't going to help with most chemical/metal contamination.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Oddcaliber said:


> I got a Katadyn filter, its a bit pricey but its one of the best ones out there.


I agree. These are great. Out of my price range, unfortunately.


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> I'm actually just as, if not more, concerned with chemicals and heavy metals as I am bacteria. I live in an agricultural area with a heavy emphasis on orchards. Between corn, soybeans and apples there is a huge amount of pesticide used. So much that a few years ago when a new high school was built, all of the topsoil on the entire campus had to be replaced with non - contaminated soil. These are the woods and fields I would be traveling through in a get - home or bug - out situation. I'm always a little surprised when people opt for the Lifestraw and/or Sawyer Mini when Seychelle Pure Water Advanced does more for less money. Boiling isn't going to help with most chemical/metal contamination.


I live in a ruralish part of florida, and its named after how many lakes are here. If a water source is that questionable, i would find another. If i cant find another, then ill do what i can too clean the avaliable water and drink it anyways. If you dont drink water youll die, and id rather take my chance if no other water source was avaliable. Ill have too check out the Seychelle Pure Water Advanced. thanks


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Urinal Cake said:


> 2 ounce bottle of Adya Clarity makes 20 gallons of safe water.


Please take note:
*Urgent health warning issued over Adya Clarity detox liquid containing aluminum, sulfuric acid* 
From:
Urgent health warning issued over Adya Clarity detox liquid containing aluminum, sulfuric acid - Consumer Wellness Center


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2014)

I have the MSR Sweetwater in my INCH bag and my wife has the Sawyer mini in hers. We also have the Frontier straw in our get home bag. Both the MSR and Sawyer have its advantages and disadvantages. If I have to pick just one it would be the Sawyer due its price/volume but the MSR works better.


----------



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

I use a PUR Voyager (now the Katadyn Hiker) with an iodine cartridge and carbon canister and have for about 15 years. The filter and cartridge combo is getting very hard to find anymore, but fortunately they last a long time. I’ve pulled water from rivers, creeks and puddles with no ill effects. I used it last on an Allagash trip and it provided good water for four people for a week.

Granted, it’s pricey, but the level of reliability and efficiency has been worth the investment.There is some taste associated with the iodine cartridge, but I’d rather endure that than get ill on a long trek.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

Lifestraws in all of my family's GHB.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

paraquack said:


> Please take note:
> *Urgent health warning issued over Adya Clarity detox liquid containing aluminum, sulfuric acid*
> From:
> Urgent health warning issued over Adya Clarity detox liquid containing aluminum, sulfuric acid - Consumer Wellness Center


That guy made hundreds of thousands selling this product at full msrp screwed a lot of people, got his balls sued off when he tried to trash the company and then buy it on the cheap.
That said, it was Health Canada approved and their standards are much higher than our FDA.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> Keep in mind that if you need to get water from places like puddles and streams there is a good chance that you'll be dealing with chemical and heavy metals contamination from fertilizers, pesticides and pollution. Neither the Sawyer Mini or Lifestraw can remove these. The Seychelle Pure Water Straw Advanced can handle these as well as virus for less money.


This filter does NOTHING for pathogens but seems well suited to remove organics and metals.

From their website:

"The filter must be used with a chlorinated or disinfected water source."

That is not for bacteria, virus, cysts, protozoa.

Buyer beware.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Another thing to think about most all filters, is that unless new or dried, freezing will destroy them.

My plan for sawyer filters is to have a small bottle of grain alcohol that I can backflush the filter to both disinfect and anti-freeze the system. Other wise the filter would need to be stored close to your body, have plan for this.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> This filter does NOTHING for pathogens but seems well suited to remove organics and metals.
> 
> From their website:
> 
> ...


You missed the 'Advanced' part. It's an additional filter that snaps into place and filters 99.9999% of bacteria and virus.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

BlackDog said:


> You missed the 'Advanced' part. It's an additional filter that snaps into place and filters 99.9999% of bacteria and virus.


Could not find that on the website, and I looked. Also its rated for only 25-gallons


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Could not find that on the website, and I looked. Also its rated for only 25-gallons


Seychelle Advanced Filter
The Advanced filter is made of the same media as the Standard filter with the addition of EPA approved iodinated resin (EPA Reg #: 35917-2), which has been proven effective in the removal of bacteria and virus to six logs (99.9999%). Removes up to 90% of fluoride. It can be used in extreme conditions; turbid and stagnant water; and is ideal for emergencies such as hurricanes, cyclones, etc. such as events that occurred in the US with Katrina and the hurricane in Haiti.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Could not find that on the website, and I looked. Also its rated for only 25-gallons


25 gallons is correct and I am aware of that.
These are in our Bob's which are intended to either get us home from our business or get us to one of two predetermined locations. 25 gallons is plenty for either situation. I have other larger scale filtration methods that would be put into use at destination.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Sawyer PointONE and activated charcoal.
Whatever survives that was destined to kill me anyways.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Another thing to think about most all filters, is that unless new or dried, freezing will destroy them.
> 
> My plan for sawyer filters is to have a small bottle of grain alcohol that I can backflush the filter to both disinfect and anti-freeze the system. Other wise the filter would need to be stored close to your body, have plan for this.


Your idea has merit. I found that 1 part water to 4 parts Absolute will pretty much kill off any bad organisms in the water. Down here in AZ I don't take any chances with the city water coming out of the faucet. Of course I didn't take any chances back in ILLannoyed either.


----------



## BlackDog (Nov 23, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Could not find that on the website, and I looked. Also its rated for only 25-gallons


Just a follow up.
I contacted Seychelle to ask why the straw with the advanced filter was no longer shown on their website (although it is still in stock at numerous stores).
A fellow named Josh got back to me and said they discontinued the original Advanced filter for the straws because it did not perform as well as their other products like water bottles with the advanced filter in filtering bacteria and virus. Rather than the 99.9999% advertised it was only doing 99%. 
That's still good enough for me for the straws I have considering it also handles chemicals/metals.

Josh said they plan to introduce an improved product within a couple months.


----------



## Desert Marine (Nov 20, 2012)

Travel Burkey (black filter) lightweight with all of the impact of a regular Burkey. I use this is day to day travels as well. If in a questionable situation iodine tablets added for some extra protection and/or chlorine beach drops to the mix.


----------

